# Definitive TT revisions list?



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

One (of the many!) questions that seems to crop up a lot concerns when what various mods happened to TTs (as they came out of the factory).

From 'should it have a spoiler?' to 'is it lowered' to 'what size wheels should I have on a '99 TTR' to 'can I get red leather in my '02 180' etc etc etc.

Do you think it would be possible for us all to put out thinking heads together to come up with a defintive time line of what was available when?

Could then get 'stickied' or added into the FAQ thread?

Not that anyone minds answering these questions (judging from the number of responses they tend to get!) - but might be a 'nice to have'?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Funnily enough I was thinking of putting this together to go on the TTOC website.

Might take a few heads though, as what I assumed to be correct might not actually be correct.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

thank you both - great minds eh 

right then - who dares to start off?

I guess I could continue to mod the first post as (agreed ) facts come in?

then when we have a definitive list people can do what they like with it


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'll IM you with some details that might help us both...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Would it be possible to do something on an S Line TT aswell.

Just lately so many questions have been asked in so many different posts via the main UK Forum about the car from so many different people.
I'm starting to loose track where helpful information can be gathered to help those who start a new posting on it who want to know more about it.

Just an observation nothing major


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

> Would it be possible to do something on an S Line TT aswell. Â
> 
> Just lately so many questions have been asked in so many different posts via the main UK Forum about the car from so many different people....


thought it was just me that was S-lined out Â :-*
Still, I can't talk about it too much or you'll all want one...
Oh
You've all got one  ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

OK - here we go.

Bear in mind that I don't actually know when the TT was first launched here - believe the originals were 180's on a S plate, but taken from the Audi Press site.

29th June 2001

Special new extras add the personal touch to CoupÃ© and Roadster quattro models 
The distinctive Audi TT sports car is to gain a collection of new optional extras for both CoupÃ© and Roadster quattro models as part of a new bespoke option programme which will soon be offered throughout the Audi range. 
The new programme allows customers to create a car with a specification that is virtually 'tailor made'. It incorporates new exterior paint and leather upholstery colours, Recaro seat options, road wheel designs and even suspension modifications for UK TT models. Sophisticated in-car audio-visual modules with video and DVD compatibility will also be available for specific models in the Audi range. 
Devised by quattro GmbH, the wholly-owned Audi subsidiary responsible for special styling, accessory and engineering projects, the programme is to be piloted by a selection of Audi Centres nationwide, and is expected to be implemented across the network by the end of the year. Prices for the various items available have yet to be finalised, but will be announced shortly.

1st November 2001

Dynamic new look for limited production run of acclaimed 4WD Audi sports car

The first ever special edition of the unique four-wheel-drive Audi TT sports car is now available in Britain, offering maximum individuality and style to just 200 customers.

Based on the original 225bhp CoupÃ©, the new Audi TT quattro S-Line is marked out externally by two exclusive paint colours and larger 18-inch, nine-spoke alloy wheels, which fill their arches even more fully thanks to modified sports suspension lowered by an additional 20mm compared with the standard car.

To complement the Misano Red or Avus Silver paintwork, the TT S-Line is available with either the familiar black leather TT interior, or with unique Brilliant Red or Silver Grey leather trim. A 6 CD autochanger and a BOSE sound system upgrade are also part of the standard interior package.

Powered by a turbocharged 1.8-litre, four-cylinder petrol engine which transmits 225bhp via a six-speed manual gearbox, the Audi TT Coupe quattro is unique in its class in offering permanent four-wheel-drive capable of continuously varying the supply of torque to all four wheels according to the prevailing road conditions. Its outstanding traction helps it to accelerate from rest to 62mph in 6.4 seconds and to achieve a 151mph top speed (where conditions allow).

With black interior the TT S-Line will cost Â£30,350 on the road, rising to Â£31,100 OTR if Brilliant Red or Silver Grey interior trim are specified.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

14th Jan 2002

Even more style for Audi TT CoupÃ© and Roadster at no extra cost

Strong demand in the UK for the Audi TT CoupÃ© and Roadster quattros is showing no sign of abating, and the range looks set to continue riding high, helped by a new sports equipment package which has been added at no extra cost.

From the 180bhp CoupÃ© to the 225bhp Roadster, all of the exclusively four-wheel-driven TT models are now equipped with larger 18-inch, nine spoke alloy wheels with 225/40 ZR18 tyres, and the effect these create is heightened by sports suspension which has been lowered further compared with the original car. New titanium headlamp surrounds also embellish the unmistakable TT front view in 225bhp CoupÃ© and Roadster models.

In addition, the range of standard metallic and pearl effect paints which were originally available at extra cost are now free of charge, while the special order colours Avus Silver (pictured) and Misano Red have been reduced to Â£445. Other special order colours remain at their original price of Â£1,030.

Inside, two new special order colours - silver and red - are now available for the standard leather upholstery at an extra cost of Â£275.

In spite of this equipment upgrade, on-the-road prices for the 2002 model year Audi TT quattro range are unchanged. They start at Â£24,050 for the 180bhp CoupÃ©, rising to Â£29,000 for the 225bhp Roadster, and all versions are available to order now.

These prices include the new equipment, plus leather upholstered sports seats, electronic climate control, electric windows and mirrors, remote control central locking, six-speed manual transmission and a full complement of safety features. 225bhp models also add xenon headlamps with washers and automatic range adjustment and a Driverâ€™s Information System (DIS).

18th October 2002

Audi finally makes a change to the revered TT quattro sports car

The most visually elusive exterior improvement made to any car on show at next week's British International Motor Show belongs to the Audi TT quattro.

For the 2003 model year, Audi has subtly modified the body of the iconic sports car that in 1999 famously progressed from striking prototype to production car virtually unchanged. The sole exterior revision is a mildly altered radiator grille, which can be seen for the first time in Britain at the NEC.

"Audi has clearly discovered a hugely successful formula with the exceptional styling of the TT, and I can understand why the designers were reluctant to attempt any significant changes to a sports car that our customers widely regard as perfect" commented Audi UK Director Kevin Rose.

All of the exclusively four-wheel-driven TT models last year gained larger 18-inch, nine spoke alloy wheels with 225/40 ZR18 tyres, complemented by sports suspension that has been lowered further compared with the original car. New titanium headlamp surrounds also enhance 225bhp CoupÃ© and Roadster models.

More popular in Britain than anywhere else in the world, the TT quattro has been the choice of over 21,000 Britons since the CoupÃ© first went on sale in the UK in July 1999, closely followed by the Roadster version. OTR prices in Britain range from Â£24,100 to Â£29,050.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ingolstadt, November 21, 2002

Audi TT 3.2 quattro with new automatic sports transmission (DSG)

The revolutionary Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) transmission successfully combines all the benefits of a conventional six-speed manual gearbox with the qualities of a modern automatic version. The driver thus benefits from enormous agility, driving enjoyment and economy as well as convenient operation and smooth acceleration with uninterrupted traction.

The source of the power is the proven 3.2-litre V6 engine. With its cylinder angle of 15 degrees, it is extremely compact and is therefore especially suitable for installation transversely to the direction of travel. The valve control process generates only little friction thanks to the use of roller cam followers with hydraulic adjustment. The compression ratio is 11.3:1.

Other technical details such as continuously adjustable inlet and exhaust camshafts and the variable intake manifold give the six-cylinder engine superior torque and power output, coupled with low emissions. A great deal of detail work has once again been invested particularly in this area in order to improve still further on its peak output and torque characteristic specifically in the TT. The engine now delivers 184 kW (250 PS) and a broad peak-torque range with a maximum value of 320 Nm from 2,800 to 3,200 rpm.

Throttle valve actuation is designed for an exceptionally agile, spontaneous engine response to accelerator pedal movements. The way it interacts particularly with the ultra-rapid, precise control technology of the new twin-clutch transmission opens up an entirely new dimension in propulsive power.

The sound of the dual-branch variable exhaust system suitably reflects these sporting characteristics. A flap in the exhaust system is opened or shut depending on engine speed. Its sonorous sound never becomes over-assertive, even at high engine speeds, yet it unmistakably conjures up all the sentiments that sports-minded TT drivers appreciate.

The Audi TT 3.2 accelerates from 0 to 100 km/h in just 6.4 seconds, whilst the top speed is gently governed at 250 km/h. The overall consumption is just 9.8 litres over 100 km (provisional figure): a value that stands comparison even with vehicles with a classic 6-speed manual gearbox. The differences compared with the conventional geared automatic transmission with torque converter are even more impressive, since the latter is prone to significantly higher transmission losses due to its fundamental concept.

The new Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG)

So how does this revolutionary transmission concept work? The basis for the new development is a 6-speed manual gearbox with high variability in the selection of the transmission ratio. Thanks to the use of an integrated twin multi-plate clutch with ingenious control system, two gears can be engaged at the same time. During dynamic operation of the car, one gear is engaged. When the next gearshift point is approached, the appropriate gear is preselected but its clutch kept disengaged. The gearshift process opens the clutch of the activated gear and closes the other clutch at the same time. The gear change takes place under load, with the result that a permanent flow of power is maintained.

The technology of this twin-clutch transmission, the only one of its kind in the world, has its roots in motor racing. As far back as 1985, Walter RÃ¶hrl successfully tested it in his Audi Sport quattro S1.

Today, the new design satisfies the exacting requirements of convenient gear-shifting and maximum operating life for everyday use in series production vehicles. This transmission has been developed at group level and is built at the Kassel transmissions plant. This compact transmission is capable of handling torque of up to 350 Newton-metres.

The control logic integrated into the transmission casing maintains optimum gearshift strategies that perform lightning-fast gearshifts that are nevertheless smooth and almost jolt-free. The driver can directly influence the gear selected and the gearshift timing at will, by means of the gear lever in the manual gate or the standard-fit shift paddles on the steering wheel.

In the automatic mode, the driver can shift from position D to the ultra-sporty S program, in which upshifts are retarded, downshifts advanced and the shifting process accelerated. A remote one-touch function accessed via the shift paddles on the steering wheel in addition temporarily calls up the manual mode even in automatic modes D and S.

High overall efficiency is thus combined with superlative road performance and ease of control to produce an exceptional drive concept. The user interface is reminiscent of the familiar gearbox gate of the Audi tiptronic or multitronic.

High tech in very confined conditions


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

continued...

High tech in very confined conditions

As on conventional manual gearboxes, the transmission ratios are present on input and auxiliary shafts in the form of pairs of toothed wheels. In contrast to manual gearboxes, the input shaft is divided into two sections. It comprises an outer hollow shaft, and an inner shaft. The 1st, 3rd, 5th gears and reverse are located on the inner shaft. The hollow shaft handles the even-numbered gears.

Each of these shafts is selected by means of a separate multi-plate clutch running in oil. The two electronically controlled, hydraulically actuated clutches are packed inside each other for maximum space economy.

As well as their high efficiency and ability to transmit high torques, clutches of this type permit a wide range of starting characteristics. In other words, the multi-plate clutch can be controlled in such a way that every conceivable form of pulling away is possible, from an ultra-gentle edging along on a slippery surface to sports-style acceleration at full throttle.

The gearshifts it produces feel spontaneous and decisive, as if executed at the push of a button. The electronic-control throttle blip feature of the manual and S modes reinforces the impression of ultra-dynamic gearshifts.

A shift-by-wire control concept has been implemented. The mechatronic concept combines a control unit with an electro-hydraulic control unit. The resulting device is housed in the upper section of the transmission casing. The signals from ten individual sensors are processed centrally there, and the actuation values calculated using the relevant information on the momentary driving situation from the drive CAN bus. The application pressure of the two clutches is regulated by special solenoid-operated valves depending on the situation, and the gear positioners operated.

The electronics also calculate which additional gear is to be preselected by the corresponding positioning cylinder and selector forks, and manages all actuating elements and the oil cooling circuit via six pressure regulation valves and five on/off valves.

All in all, the entirely new concept results in a decidedly agile performance, with the added benefit of the typically low fuel consumption of an advanced 6-speed manual gearbox.

Audi TT 3.2: dynamic through and through

A 17-inch dual-piston brake system adapted from the version used on the RS 4 assures an appropriate braking performance. There are floating-caliper brakes with ventilated 334 millimetre brake discs at the front. The rear wheels are fitted with floating-caliper brakes with 265 millimetre ventilated brake discs. In common with all TT models, the new 3.2 quattro has ESP with integral brake assist.

The dynamism of the new top-of-the-range TT version is moreover outwardly in evidence. The main changes compared with the other TT models are the modified rear spoiler and the rear apron with enlarged inlet openings and lateral gills. The larger rear spoiler further reduces rear-end lift, in line with the performance gain of the TT 3.2 quattro.

The front apron now incorporates larger openings to cover the higher demand for cooling air, without the aerodynamic properties being affected. The drag coefficient remains unchanged at Cd = 0.32.

The TT 3.2 quattro in addition has xenon lights as standard with range control and titanium-coloured headlight trims. Inside, as well as the shift paddles on the steering wheel this version is distinguished by a gearbox gate in polished aluminium.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

17th April 2003

New version of TT Roadster on sale now for Â£21,450 OTR 
Powered by 1.8-litre turbo engine with 150PS at 5,700rpm and 210Nm between 1,750 and 4,600rpm 
0-62mph in 8.9 seconds, top speed 133mph 
Alloy wheels, electronic climate control, electric windows and mirrors, powered hood operation and a powered glass wind deflector all fitted as standard 
New TT Roadster 3.2 quattro with 250PS also due this autumn 
The sun trap of choice for British motorists this summer could well be a highly cost-effective new version of the Audi TT Roadster, combining the timeless design of the two existing Roadster models with a generous helping of their equipment and performance for an exceptional OTR price of Â£21,450.

Available to order now, the new TT Roadster 150PS joins the range alongside the enduringly popular 180PS and 225PS Roadsters. It rides on 16-inch 'seven spoke' alloy wheels as standard, or 17-inch and 18-inch designs for an additional Â£1,260 or Â£1,800, and inside features electronic climate control, electric windows and mirrors, powered hood operation anda powered glass wind deflector. The standard sports seats are upholstered in a unique, high quality TT fabric, with leather available at an extracost of Â£820.

Commenting on the new addition to the range, Director of Audi UK Kevin Rose said: "We wanted to make it even easier for sports car enthusiasts toaccess the Audi brand, while retaining the core qualities which have made the TT such a runaway success in Britain. We know that this new version of the TT Roadster will achieve that aim, and in the process will reinforce the already world leading demand for TT in the UK."

The latest TT Roadster is powered by a 150PS version of the same 1.8-litre turbo charged four-cylinder engine used by the existing models, enabling it to accelerate to 62mph from rest in 8.9 seconds and reach a 133mph maximum speed. Power is transmitted via a five-speed manual gearbox, and channelled through the front wheels, which are kept in check by Electronic Differential Lock (EDL) traction control and the Electronic Stability Programme (ESP).

The TT Roadster range in the UK continues to include 180PS quattro and 225PS quattro models costing Â£26,350 and Â£29,050 respectively. In the autumn of 2003 the line-up will expand again to include a new 3.2 quattro version powered by a sophisticated V6 petrol engine with 250PS, and available with the option of Audi's acclaimed new Direct Shift Gearbox(DSG).

Inspired by motor racing technology, this remarkable new transmission system offers all the advantages of a sporting close ratio manual gearbox and a slick shifting automatic, with none of the pitfalls of either. Featuring twin automated clutches, it permits exceptionally rapid, 0.02 second manual gear changes via the gear lever or steering wheel paddles, with no interruption to the flow of engine power, yet it can also behave like a more traditional automatic shift for more relaxed urban driving. Equipped with this transmission system, the TT Roadster 3.2 quattro will be capable of accelerating to 62mph in around 6.5 seconds, and where permissible will be able to reach a maximum speed in excess of 150mph.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

released 23 OCt 2003:

V6-powered TT Roadster 3.2 quattro with unique DSG transmission now on sale in the UK 
New TT flagship Roadster now on sale for Â£31,405 OTR 
Fitted as standard with motorsport-derived, twin-clutch Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) incorporating steering wheel paddle shifts 
250PS, 320Nm, 0-62mph in 6.6 seconds, top speed limited to 155mph, 28.2mpg (combined) 
The World's first Roadster with automatic transmission that does away with a torque converter, the latest Audi TT goes on sale in Britain this month. The V6, 3.2 quattro is available to order, priced at Â£31,405 OTR.

The TT is unique in its segment, offering quattro four-wheel-drive and revolutionary Formula One type transmission, the Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) with double-clutch configuration. A key feature of the gearbox is its launch control facility, aided by its sophisticated oil-bathed and cooled clutch system.

The highly successful Audi TT Roadster, now also features a six-cylinder engine - the 3.2 litre power plant delivering 250PS at 6,300rpm, powering 0 to 62mph in just 6.6 seconds with limited top speed of 155mph. Fitted as standard in all Audi TT 3.2 quattro models, is the advanced DSG twin-clutch transmission, which has its roots in motor sport from as far back as 1985 when Walter RÃ¶hrl competed in FIA World Rally Series in the Audi Sport quattro S1.

The Audi TT 3.2 Roadster is one of the most fuel efficient 'automatics' in the High Performance Sports Roadster segment, delivering an excellent 28.2mpg on the combined cycle, and company car drivers benefit from the TT Roadster 3.2 being Euro IV compliant.

Firmly established as one of the most recognisable and iconic car shapes of it generation, the TT has been the clear market leader amongst compact sports cars. Far exceeding original sales predictions, the UK remains the largest market in the world for the TT. The TT was the first car of its kind to reach production virtually unchanged from its prototype debut in Frankfurt (Tokyo-Roadster) and remains as fresh and desirable as ever.

'ow's about that then?

All it needs now is cutting down, some pictures added, and Robert is your mother's brother.

I think the S-line copy doesn't explain all the extras on the S-line though. Â Doesn't mention anything about the gear knob or badging.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

bloody hell kell was it your day off today great thread


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Copy and paste Mark, copy and paste... :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice job all the same Kell - many thanks!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

PS - anyone with pre '01 info, or extra on S-Line?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well, I didn't edit this DIRY did so he deserves the credit...



> Apr 2001
> TTC is available in two versions, both 1.8-litre, turbocharged engines with either 180bhp or 225bhp, both quattro four-wheel-drive.
> 180 Â£24,050
> 225 Â£26,750.
> ...


If anyone can find out more information about when the TT was launched in this country then that'd be grand.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

THANK GOD for copy and paste who ever invented that


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Didn't the tt story (the new small blaok one) book give details on all types of models etc.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Might do - but, and I know this is hard to believe, I don't carry mine everywhere like a bible.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

lol
you mean you don't have it loaded onto a PDA for immediate reference ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Well, I didn't edit this DIRY did so he deserves the credit...


Thank you


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Stud! [smiley=smoking.gif] LOL


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

thank you too Abi! ;D

(he said, grabbing the credit before anyone else noticies )

fair play - Kell found the info in the first place - I just deleted the techno waffle


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Interesting that is says in the article that it has permenant 4wd. Was this the case at some point before Haldex?

Hmm - maybe this was not the point of this thread as it has now provoked a new question ;D


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

I hate to be picky but the 225's always had xenon lights and Dis as standard.I suspect that it was the 180's that now had it after Jan 2002,but i don't know for sure.

(excuse me while i have a rant here)

Early 2000 - handling on TT's screwed up totally by recall and adding of ESP


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Not being picky at all!

That is the whole point of the thread really 

I thought 225s always had xenons and DIS too.
Audi press site seems to think different :-/

Anyone out there with a 225 that DOESN'T have them?

PS ROFL on ESP comment


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If it's this paragraph that you're referring to...



> These prices include the new equipment, plus leather upholstered sports seats, electronic climate control, electric windows and mirrors, remote control central locking, six-speed manual transmission and a full complement of safety features. 225bhp models also add xenon headlamps with washers and automatic range adjustment and a Driverâ€™s Information System (DIS).


Then I think what they mean is that the 180 has all the first bits as standard, while the 225 also gets the Xenon's over and above the 180 spec, not that they are now standard on 225's and weren't before.

Not very clear though though.

Also, judging by your username, it looks like you have an 'unrecalled model' so I wondered if you could be more specific about when the recall was. Adding in when the recall took place would be a vital addition.

I remember reading the press release on the recall, but funnily enough, it's not on the official Audi Site.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Phew!

whilst we are sorting that out - I've posted up the 'definitive' details (as they stand right now ) in a seperate (locked) post, and linked to it from the Sticky FAQs.....

This thread will continue to be used for posting additions / revisions (such as are going on above)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I guess part of the 'original' TTs should include.

History of Audi TT

Audi TT concept introduced at the 1995 Frankfurt Auto Show.

Production cars roll off the line in 1999.

TT 180 comes with five spoke 16" wheels as standard and a five speed gearbox.

TT 225 comes with 17" six spoke alloys as standard* and benefits from the addition of xenon headlights and washer system and DIS (Drivers Information System.

*Were comps a pay for optional extra or were they a free swap?

Early 2000 - all cars recalled and retro fitted with ESP and rear spoiler.

September '00 - six speed gearbox introduced on 180 models.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

> Interesting that is says in the article that it has permenant 4wd. Â Was this the case at some point before Haldex?
> 
> Hmm - maybe this was not the point of this thread as it has now provoked a new question Â ;D


scotty26
The factory TT has never had any other 4WD system. Audi's other favorite (Torsen) (sp?) won't fit on the transverse TT platform.
It probably says that 'coz the audi PRs are like PR ppl everywhere ! Also, some euro spec cars aren't quattro


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Now we're on a roll!


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

In the final version, it states that the 225bhp TTC is Â£29000 (under Jan 2002)... is this correct? Before any extras?

Just bought a six month old one so not sure myself (and the one before was a 2nd hand 180).

Ps. Comps were extra but not sure how much... got a 1999 brochure at home though.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

In Response to the other thread... from Jan 02 the Alloy Gear Fob became standard on both cars, not just an S-Line extra. Which still Pi$$es them off 

Jason


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> In the final version, it states that the 225bhp TTC is Â£29000 (under Jan 2002)... is this correct? Before any extras?
> 
> Just bought a six month old one so not sure myself (and the one before was a 2nd hand 180).
> 
> Ps. Comps were extra but not sure how much... got a 1999 brochure at home though.


Dunno, I know the price was dropped, but this was early on. A mate of mine got a W reg roadster new, and got 2-3k back after they then dropped the price.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just had a read of the original - it actually says price ranges from 24,050 for the 180TTC to 29,000 for the 225TTR.

So that needs changing. please.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

drop them both back to Â£21K and Â£26K?

will add the gear knob stuff at the same time


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

er, no, the 180 TTC was still 24,050. It's just that on the master list, it looks like the 225 coupe was 29,000.

It should say prices ranged from Â£24,050 for the 180TTC to Â£29,000 for the 225TTR.

Cheers


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry - I was going letter blind!

now updated with prices and Gear Knob bits


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

If you're interested...

Comps were Â£450 extra for 225s and Â£1,055 for 180s.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

something else to add DIRY.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Mine was ordered July 2001, delivered March 2002. was Â£31,100 incl Bose/6CD, 5 spoke 17" alloys, tracker and GAP insurance. In May 2002 Audi gave me Â£1000 back cos all new TT had 18" alloys.

Are you sure about list price for 225TTC in Apr 2001? seems a little low to me - my extras were Â£1900 which makes base price Â£29k-ish...without looking at paperwork that number sounds right - but was TTR that much more expensive?

I was very pissed off to learn that the s-line was introduced in Nov 2001 and the dealer never mentioned suspension lowering options in July...would have taken those... and if I'd waited 5months could poss have got an S-line for the same price ... oh well hindsight is a wonderful thing


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

who's idea was this poxy list thing anyway!



will sort it - thank you!


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

To Kell - i didn't keep the paperwork for the recall,but i do have a note in my car history file of when i told Audi UK (for the third or fourth time) that they weren't getting my car for modification. I will post it here ASAP.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Cheers.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

> I was very pissed off to learn that the s-line was introduced in Nov 2001 and the dealer never mentioned suspension lowering options in July...would have taken those... and if I'd waited 5months could poss have got an S-line for the same price Â ... oh well hindsight is a wonderful thing


Irving, you probably did the right thing....not sure they ever did a TTR S-Line officially in the UK.
Mind you I got mine in April02, so a month after you...


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

According to my records I refused the ESP/Suspension recall on 8/5/00.
So i suspect i received the recall notice in the middle of April 2000.This would make the recall notice first being published in March of that year I think.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice one.

DIRY - do your stuff.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

phew!

stuff done 

and many thanks to all contributors 

there are still a few gaps if anyone wants to fill em!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

links about this thread now updated


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

There was a recall for early quattro cars (A3 and TT).
I have the letter dated 13/11/2001
The recall serial number is 42C9
It was to replace the rear ball joints.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

cheers fella!

Any idea if this affected all TTs up to this date, or just early ones and they took till Nov '01 to issue the recall?


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't have any more details. I think it may have only been early cars as the ball joints had already been changed. 
I think there are details on the forum as i'm pretty sure it was discussed at the time.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

cheers fella - will have a shufty


----------



## clk200 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi, im new to the forum, and guess what.......

I want a TT!!! :!:

Been looking at 'TT Revisions - The full list'

A couple of things im unsure of, when were the lights changed?
And also the recall on the esp and spoiler, was this for all TT's prior to 2000? or did they only recall some of them, if I were to buy a 1999\T would it have been recalled?

And also was the ESP fitted the same a a post 2000 model would have had?

One last thing, if i bought a 99\T, to make it look like a 2003 model all id have to do is fit the RS 18" wheels, change the grill and change the head lamps?

Appriciate the help guys

Im looking to buy a TTC225 

Hopefully soon be the proud owner of a TT!!!!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

clk200 said:


> Hi, im new to the forum, and guess what.......
> 
> I want a TT!!! :!:


lol... of course!



clk200 said:


> A couple of things im unsure of, when were the lights changed?
> And also the recall on the esp and spoiler, was this for all TT's prior to 2000? or did they only recall some of them, if I were to buy a 1999\T would it have been recalled?
> 
> And also was the ESP fitted the same a a post 2000 model would have had?


225's have always had Xenons, if thats what you mean, but the titanium surrounds didnt come in till the S-line in late 2001/early 2002 and then on all 225 models after that. The ESP/spoiler recall was for all models but some owners rejected the recall... and some only went for the ESP not the spoiler. if you go for a 99 model check it has the ESP button on the dash AND that the light on the instrument panel lights up when you turn it off. The spoiler is less critical unless you regularly hit 120+, and some think it spoils the lines...



clk200 said:


> One last thing, if i bought a 99\T, to make it look like a 2003 model all id have to do is fit the RS 18" wheels, change the grill and change the head lamps?


errrr... why? most owners like to make them personal in some way... so a set of aftermarket 18's, RS copies or OEM... but you'd need to lower anything prior to MY2002 although many will have already been done. Not sure about the headlamp surrounds, probably available - VAGPARTS is your best bet to call... for the grill there are lots of options apart from the OEM

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## clk200 (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the prompt reply!

With the ESP\Spoiler recall, if the car has not had it done, would I still be able to get it done, and what would it cost?
Also is the ESP which was fitted during a recall the same or as good as a post 2000 system?

Sorry if im being picky.

Cheers


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

flippin eck - I'd forgotten this thread!

Hope it was of some help 

I don't know for sure - but *gut feel* says that the recall would still have to be honoured if your car has not been done?

I'm guessing only a dealer (or probably better bet - Audi Customer Services) could answer that.

As to ESP - again, don't know, but would again assume it would be the same ESP system as was currently in use - can't imagine why Audi would devise something different.

Though I could be wrong on both parts!

Sure someone might correct me


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I would have thought the ESP was the same - its only software....

interesting that the TT had the ESP button long before ESP was available.... 2 schools of thought on that (and neither of the Audi TT history books mention it)...either ESP was going to be an option or it was always intended but the software wasnt ready for the launch... i'd personally go with #2 as the hardware was already there for the ABS and that hasnt really changed between the 99MY and the current one....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wayne, just re-read this and happened to notice the first point.

THe Coupe concept was introduced at the Frankfurt Motor Show, but the Roadster wasn't seen until the Tokyo show later on that year.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

swot!


----------



## evotista (Jul 22, 2005)

Just thought a couple more things could be added about the 3.2 TT specification.

3.2 engine is heavier than 1.8T engine, and the combined engine and DSg gearbox are responsible for an extra 70Kg of added weight. A consequence of this is that the front spring rates are increased on the 3.2 compared to the 1.8 T TTs.

Three different spring rates are used, which one fitted depends on the weight of the amount of added options on the car installed during manufacturing. The three rates are; 43, 45, and 48 Nm/mm and the front springs are linearly wound springs unlike the 1.8T, whereas the rear springs on the 3.2 are progressively wound like the 1.8T TTs.

The 3.2 TT features dampers which are 20% firmer all round, the front dampers are made by Sachs, the rears are made by Monroe.

The front Anti-roll bar is increased in diameter to 21mm on the 3.2 (from post recall 20mm/pre-recall 19mm) whereas the rear anti-roll bar is changed from 14mm (post recall 15mm) to 16mm.

The 3.2 TT features a brake system that has the following.

2 x 41mm piston diameter floating design front calipers (both pistons are located on inboard side of the discs)

The front discs (rotors) are of a 2-piece design and are sided/handed due to the difference in curvature direction in the ventilation vanes within the discs. Their size is 334mm diameter x 32mm thickness.

The rear discs are of a ventilated design and are 256mm diameter x 22mm thick. (NOTICE NOT 265mm as quoted in a few places)

DSG info

The time taken to change up or down from one gear to another can be as little as 0.2 of a second.. Even when maximum acceleration is demanded from the system, and the transmission has to go from 4th to 2nd, the change time is a maximum of 0.9 of a second.

At STEADY STATE speeds the DSG gearbox control unit does not know whether the next gear change move will be to change up or change down and so NO gear is pre-engaged on the second shaft.

If the driver begins to accelerate hard at low revs in 3rd, the control unit, which continually speaks to the ECU, knows that there is a strong possibility that second gear will be needed to give maximum acceleration and so it pre-engages second gear ready for the change.

If, on the other hand, the gearbox control unit thinks that the driver is just changing up through the box, fourth gear will be pre-engaged.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

The recall thread has prompted me to revisit the revisions sticky... and just noticed there are no QS details or 190bhp included here! 

QS:
Unique colour scheme includes Phantom black roof and wing mirrors,
Recaro bucket seats
Safety bar replaces rear seats,
8J/8.5J x 18 15 spoke alloys
240PS, 236lbs.ft torque
Lowered unsprung weight to 1416kgs
Top speed of 155mph, and 0-62 time of 5.9secs


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

thejepster said:


> The recall thread has prompted me to revisit the revisions sticky... and just noticed there are no QS details or 190bhp included here!
> 
> QS:
> Unique colour scheme includes Phantom black roof and wing mirrors,
> ...


no spare, battery in boot like on V6
V6 bumper
V6 spolier
Std seats a n/c option
painted red brakes
painted black front and lower grills.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> > The recall thread has prompted me to revisit the revisions sticky... and just noticed there are no QS details or 190bhp included here!
> ...


V6 rear valance painted gloss black :wink: 
quattro sport logo on the glove box handle :wink:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

alcantara steering wheel :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> alcantara steering wheel :?:


Gear knob too


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Black exhaust tail pipes


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

I've got a TTR 1.8 T FWD Tiptronic 180 and it's not on the list. It's from february 2003.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DolomiteGreyTT said:


> I've got a TTR 1.8 T FWD Tiptronic 180 and it's not on the list. It's from february 2003.


Thats because it didn't come to the UK.


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

OK thx. My glass windshield is electric, maybe interesting for the list.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

This thread is over 6 years old so I suspect it has long been forgotten about 

Charlie


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

It's still interesting though viewtopic.php?t=8302


----------



## stroza2 (Dec 16, 2014)

> 225 gets xenon headlamps with washers and DIS.
> (query over this - opinion is that 225s have always had these features?)


Quoted from the original Changes topic - mine 2000 225 doesn't have original xenon lights  
So at least this wasn't ALWAYS in the 225s


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

stroza2 said:


> > 225 gets xenon headlamps with washers and DIS.
> > (query over this - opinion is that 225s have always had these features?)
> 
> 
> ...


Have you had the car from new ? Are you sure they haven't been changed at some point ?


----------



## stroza2 (Dec 16, 2014)

No, have it only for a few months... But I'm like 95% sure the car wasn't crashed on the front - so NOT having lights washers in my bumper and HAVING unoriginal HID xenon set tells me it really shouldn't had been equiped with OEM xenons. 
BUT there is a thing I asked on our (czech) Audi forum - the xenons shine DOWN when I turn them on and then automatically rise up for about 3 seconds. So I'm not sure if it has automatical tilt or a second option - I was told there are some simulators that simulate the tilt (because of cops - we have to have washers and auto-tilt with xenons equiped). It seems to me alittle weird that this would a common HID set do itself... Any suggestions how to find out?


----------



## stroza2 (Dec 16, 2014)

So a friend of mine confirmed that not all 225s did have Xenons on stock. His friend does have it this way (same as me)


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

From what ive read it seems to depend on the country the car is destined for 
Canadian market had different bumpers for a short time ?


----------



## stroza2 (Dec 16, 2014)

blz-8027 said:


> From what ive read it seems to depend on the country the car is destined for
> Canadian market had different bumpers for a short time ?


Wow, that ugly bumper in combination with wingless trunk looks terrible. Nevertheless I think Admins can safely modify the first post - not all 225s had xenons.


----------



## kartstuffer (Feb 20, 2021)

My 225tt coupe 2001 bam motor but cannot turn off esp and no wash/xenon headlights .


----------

